# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Besplatna radionica u TESI: KAKO RAZGOVARATI S TINEJDŽEROM O ALKOHOLU

## tanjads

*Kako razgovarati s tinejdžerom o alkoholu?*

Besplatna radionica za roditelje tinejdžera, učitelje i bake i djedove 


*Vrijeme održavanja:* SRIJEDA 24. 9. 2014., od 18 do 20 sati
*Mjesto održavanja:* Psihološki centar TESA, Trg bana Josipa Jelačića 1, 3. kat, Zagreb

Vrijeme u kojem su odrastali roditelji, znatno se razlikuje od današnjice u kojoj za djecu i mlade postoji previše izazova; u kojoj su im dostupni razni sadržaji, mnogi nekvalitetni i neprimjereni za njihovu dob i razvoj, te ih sve češće odvlače u krivim smjerovima. Zabava i slobodno vrijeme mladih najčešće je povezana s izlascima. Izlaske roditelji teško prihvaćaju i povezuju je s konzumacijom alkohola, pušenjem, korištenjem opojnih droga i slično.
Želja za ovakvom vrstom zabave javlja se kod  djece već negdje između 13. i 15. godine, a što je dijete starije to je upornost za tim vidom zabave veća. Alkohol počinju konzumirati već u dobi od 11 do 13 godina. Da bi "posao“ roditelja bio još teži, tu je i razvojna težnja mladih za neovisnošću i emocionalnim udaljavanjem od roditelja, suprotstavljanjem autoritetima i odbijanjem poštivanja pravila. 
*Cilj radionice je istražiti:*Koji su strahovi, tjeskobe, iskustva roditelja u vezi sa alkoholom i njihovom djecom? 
Kako razgovarati da ne dođe do problema; kako se ponašati ako dijete pije?

Zbog ograničenog broja  sudionika *prijave su obvezne!*
*Prijave do* 21.9. 2014. *na e-mail*:  ana.plesa@inbox.com 
*Voditeljice radionice:*  Ana Pleša, prof. psih. i Maja Kajkut, mag. psihologije

----------

